# Does anyone give a hoof supplement??



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a doe (or two) that always seem to have one or all bad feet at one time or another. As soon as I think it's on its way out it gets super wet here and I'm shoveling against the tide. I trim them quite frequently and treat the rot with LA-200 topically as HoosierShadow suggested (Thank you BTW..I see improvement, definitely)
One particular doe is hugely pregnant and I feel bad if she is uncomfortable.
I wanted to treat this problem nutritionally as well as what I have been doing. I'm looking into supplementing everyone with biotin and zinc and I was wondering if anyone else here does this and what they give. I can find all sorts of horse supplements and I am wondering what I would give per goat. I read a study that says to give 20 mg/kg per day to cows..where does that leave us with goats? I was never good at math 
Any suggestions would be HUGELY appreciated.. I am so frustrated!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have never used the horse supplement for hooves. What supplements do you currently give? Is your area selenium and/or copper deficient?


----------



## Patricia-Meyer (Nov 4, 2012)

One important thing would be to make sure they aren't deficient in copper. Copper helps with proper hoof growth.
Copper deficiency causes fading coat color, fish tail, balding especially on the face, weak hooves or uneven hoof growth, failure to shed out or a thin winter coat...that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Where are you located at? I can not believe you are having that much trouble.

I have nothing to offer other then I use Hoof Heal. After I clip their hooves, I put a lot of hoof heal on them.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Im in NH. I have given them free choice minerals and I just did copper bolus about 6 weeks ago. I know it takes a while to kick in but I see a difference in hair coat condition. It is has been wet here over the past year (our land is in a valley so it stays wet more) Ive done hoof and heel, but I find the hoof rot/ringworm spray works better. I like the LA200 b/c it has faster results.
I feed local hay when there is no pasture, a 16% pellet, and BOSS w/ free choice minerals. I gave half my herd Vit E selenium gel and am waiting for more to come and I will supplement the rest.
I run a mixed herd. Boers and Dairy goats...the dairy goats are always fine but my big boer doe is the one I am mostly referring to. I've seen other people have one problem doe so I don't feel like I'm totally screwing up..lol..just frustrated.
I'm reading up on cow studies and what I have found is that the biotin and zinc provides for a healthy stronger hoof wall and such so no matter the conditions there shouldn't be cracking and splitting of the hoof which lets in the bacteria that causes the problem. I purchased a horse hoof supplement with the levels I am looking for. so hopefully in a few months I will see a difference.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We added Biotin to our feed ration.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks 20kids..how do you give it to them? Is it a powder or in a crumble form? Were you having issues before and if so how long did it take before you saw a change?
I always appreciate your input


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

sunshinegoat said:


> Thanks 20kids..how do you give it to them? Is it a powder or in a crumble form? Were you having issues before and if so how long did it take before you saw a change?
> I always appreciate your input


We have our own pelleted feed mixed and the feed mill puts it in. so that doesn't do you much good. I noticed more of the higher end show feeds will list it in the ingredients. 
I have not researched other ways to add biotin to their diet as in supplement form. It may be in some of the showbloom top dresses. would have to spend some time researching that.

Here is some information about a horse supplement that explains three ingredients for hoof and hair health. I am not recommend this product, have never used it. But does a good job explaining biotin and zinc and one other ingredients. You would want to look for something like this. Or research more about these ingredientes.

st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) }
*"Hoof & Hair Guard is 100% dedicated to hoof health and coat conditioning. *It provides 100 mg of biotin per dose with support from the nutrients such as methionine and zinc. It is carried in extruded soybeans which provide high quality protein and oils which are basic to hair conditioning and hoof health. 
*Biotin **is the only ingredient proven by university research to have a measurable positive effect on hoof health.* In 1984 and again in 1992 scientific studies validated the benefits of biotin. It increases tensile strength of the hoof wall. The study done in Great Britain also indicated an increase in growth rate of the hoof wall. One Hundred mg of Biotin is a high dose of this non-toxic B vitamin. 
*Methionine* is the amino acid found in high concentrations in the structural protein of the hoof. It is provided to support healthy strong replacement of hoof protein. 
*Zinc - Provided as Zinc Proteinate - *University research has shown that zinc proteinate provides dramatically improved hoof strength and resistance to cracks. Zinc is essential for growth of structural tissues. It has also been shown to improve immunity. The proteinated form of zinc that we use has a much higher absorption rate than other forms of zinc. 
The carrier in this product is extruded soybeans. It is the highest quality source of protein and oil. They also support healthy skin and hair 
*Biotin, Methionine, and Zinc Proteinate* are the logical nutrients to grow healthy strong Hoof and Hair. *Hoof and Hair* is the most potent hoof and hair supplement on the market. You can't buy a more powerful product. Try it at no risk. All of our products are unconditionally guaranteed."


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Another interesting article about biotic: 
Biotin - a feed supplement for healthy hoof growth
*







Biotin* is a popular equine feed supplement that is often recommended by *farriers* as a way to improve the quality of the horse's hoof and as a treatment for dry cracked hooves.
This advice is given because the vitamin Biotin is a sulphur which contains* B vitamins,* which help in maintaining good growth of the hoof horn.
Added a horse or pony's feed over a period of months a supplement containing biotin can improve the problem of dry, cracked, brittle or generally bad feet.
Horses or ponies that often pull their shoes off or those with chronic or recurring  laminitis can also often benefit from being fed a biotin supplement.
* NATURAL SOURCES OF BIOTIN FOR HORSES*

Horse naturally get biotin from grazing on good quality pasture - this is the best source of biotin. 
High Levels of biotin are also found in alfalfa. 
Other good *natural sources* of biotin with moderate levels of this useful vitamin are barley, oats and soyabean meal.
* WHEN, & HOW MUCH, BIOTIN FEED SUPPLEMENT SHOULD YOU GIVE TO A HORSE?*

A horse or pony makes* B vitamins* in its large intestine during the breakdown of fibre.
The absorption of these B vitamins, in addition to those received from being fed a well-balanced diet, normally provides an adequate level of vitamins for a horse. 
*Biotin*, being a water-soluble vitamin, is not stored by a horse for very long. 
Any of the vitamin not used by the body cells will be passed out in the urine. 
So - if you have a horse with *poor feet,* a biotin vitamin supplement should be given daily in its feed.
Although results of studies show the amount of biotin needed by a horse is unclear -the recommended daily dose of Biotin is 15 - 20 mg per day - this is the amount generally recognised as being needed to promote quality and healthy horn. 
* HOW TO CHOOSE THE BEST EQUINE BIOTIN SUPPLEMENT*

Avoid choosing an equine *hoof supplement *which just contains * biotin*. 
There are other ingredients which should be added as a complement. These elements include calcium, zinc and methionine. 
Not all horses with hoof problems will have a biotin deficiency, a true biotin deficeincy is very rare, - by only supplementing the feed with biotin alone, the hoof can take longer to repair and heal than with a broader selection of vitamins and  nutrients.
* HOW LONG DOES A HORSE'S HOOF TAKE TO REGROW?*

A horse's hoof normally takes between 9 months to a year to re-grow - growing from the coronary band downwards. So it is important to continue to add biotin to the diet over several months to see any real benefits of this treatment.
If you are feeding a biotin supplement to try to improve dry or brittle hooves don't be disappointed if you don't see immediate results!
* ADVERSE EFFECTS OF FEEDING BIOTIN *

At the time of writing there have been no adverse effects of feeding  biotin reported.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I have heard of goats needing zinc supplements as well. So you may also want to look into that.


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

When my goats were having skin mite issues my vet suggested, in addition to ivermectin, to add a supplement called ZinPro (a zinc and methionine supplement) to their diet until the problem cleared up. She said it was very beneficial for both skin and hoof ailments. It is granular and can be sprinkled over their food. My goats loved it. I think the dosage was 1 tsp/75lbs, but can't exactly remember, and I got it at www.goatworld.com Good luck!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi 20 Kids...Thanks sooo much for the info.. I have been researching and toying with getting an equine hoof supplement for a while now and was hesitant ( I don't know why, I always 2nd guess myself) This is what I ended up getting..I ordered it the other night ( before you had responded) so they would ship it for free with my horse stuff  (cheapskate! haha) It looks like its along the same lines..
http://www.smartpakequine.com/biotin-ii-22x-747p.aspx
It has zinc in it as well as probiotics, copper and selenium (which I think is my problem)
I figure if I split it up right and hand feed it like a treat this should last me a few months and at least get the ball rolling. I am going to look into the show goat supplements.. I never thought of that.
Im going to get hay from a new source today and I think I will have it tested at the feed store to see what I am dealing with here. I have preggers and milkers. Everyone looks pretty good I just want them to be 100%.
I appreciate your help! And thank you to everyone who made suggestions


----------



## Patricia-Meyer (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm curious about the color of the hooves on the doe you're having the most trouble with. I'm wondering because a breeder friend and I each have one problem doe. Mine a Nigerian and hers a Nubian. They both have white hooves. I also happened upon an article that said when choosing sheep, those with black hooves are preferred over white hooves because black hooves are stronger and healthier??
The doe I have trouble with has weaker, faster growing hooves than the rest of my herd. I have to trim every two weeks when she's in milk and getting grain. When she's dry and on hay only, then I don't have quite as much trouble. If I don't keep up on it, she gets down on the pasterns in back, splayed hooves in front...very pitiful!
I have white, brown and black hooves in my herd. They go from worst to best in that order. I'm curious what others have found with their goats?



sunshinegoat said:


> Im in NH. I have given them free choice minerals and I just did copper bolus about 6 weeks ago. I know it takes a while to kick in but I see a difference in hair coat condition. It is has been wet here over the past year (our land is in a valley so it stays wet more) Ive done hoof and heel, but I find the hoof rot/ringworm spray works better. I like the LA200 b/c it has faster results.
> I feed local hay when there is no pasture, a 16% pellet, and BOSS w/ free choice minerals. I gave half my herd Vit E selenium gel and am waiting for more to come and I will supplement the rest.
> I run a mixed herd. Boers and Dairy goats...the dairy goats are always fine but my big boer doe is the one I am mostly referring to. I've seen other people have one problem doe so I don't feel like I'm totally screwing up..lol..just frustrated.
> I'm reading up on cow studies and what I have found is that the biotin and zinc provides for a healthy stronger hoof wall and such so no matter the conditions there shouldn't be cracking and splitting of the hoof which lets in the bacteria that causes the problem. I purchased a horse hoof supplement with the levels I am looking for. so hopefully in a few months I will see a difference.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks Missy  I got a horse supplement that has all of those in it. It's a crumble that I think I can hand feed to ensure everyone gets their share. I'm sure I will be playing around a bit in the beginning with different products so thank you for the suggestion.
Patricia, the doe that has the biggest problem has white feet and another who isn't as bad has black and white striped feet. But I have had a black hoofed goat have a battle once but only when it was soooo wet with seemingly no end in sight. Now his hooves are nice and hard 
Ive heard the different colored hoof thing about horses too but it's up for debate I guess


----------

